# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Ha muerto José Manuel Claver

## perdiguera

El presidente del SCRATS ha fallecido en Murcia a la edad de 61 años.

Estas son algunas reacciones ante su fallecimiento 

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201609...914125001.html

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201609...4003133-v.html

http://blogs.laverdad.es/primeraplan...r-infatigable/

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201609...4003135-v.html

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...te/766968.html

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...e/1805242.html

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy joven. Mis condolencias a sus familiares y amigos.

----------

